# Am I missing something? Crib sets.



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I have noticed that people talk about buying the themed crib sets for thier nursury.
I thought that you were not supposed to use bumper pads or any comforters in a crib with a baby?
Are these used once the child gets older?
If so why do people put them on thier baby registry/ purchase them before the baby comes?
Not sure if I am missing something since neither of my kids ever slept in a crib.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I never co-slept, and I bought a crib set. Probably one of the few responses you'll get for this









If I were to go back and do it again, I would NOT. My set had five pieces: fitted sheet, crib skirt, bumper, comforter, and a throw pillow.

*The sheet was useful, of course, but you'll need more than one sheet.
*Crib skirt was nice but not really necessary.
*I didn't use the bumper until she was big enough to roll over and was moving around in her crib. As soon as she was mobile, she was a very active sleeper and she would end up with her head in the corner or a limb through the slats. I know it's not recommended, though.
*The comforter and pillow were never used, except thrown over her rocker.

People will say that they would use the comforter for a toddler bed - I just gave the whole set away because at 14 months, I'm tired of the pattern.

I bought it because I didn't know any better. I knew you didn't use bumpers for little babies, but they sell them, so I didn't really get it. Next time around I'm just buying a bunch of jersey or stretchy velour sheets in colors to match the quilt that I'm sure my mom will make the lil one. Unless of course they end up in my bed this time around.


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in your DDC, and I have to agree. I've read it's two fold - you don't want it in there while they can't move, but then when they can pull themselves up, they can use it as a step to crawl out from.

Pillow shams and comforters in those sets never seemed very comfortable/soft to me anyway. I was just planning on stocking up on lots of coordinating sheets for frequent changes and making some nice quilts that could be used on the floor or the like. There are other areas I can decorate - windows, throw rugs, wall hangings or paintings, etc.

I also agree that it's likely for me to get tired of the pattern by the time they're old enough to move to a bed anyway.


----------



## deymm (Feb 29, 2004)

My biggest beef about crib sets is that they are a TOTAL RIP OFF!!! So expensive for just a few items!


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

We got one for our 2nd (oddly enough, not for our first







) and I USED all of it!

The sheet (although the OP are right, you need more than one) was used, the valances, the skirt, the bumper we used the WHOLE time - with both my kids - their crib was low enough that they couldn't climb out even IF they used it for a step - and I tucked the bottom of the bumper INTO the mattress, so it offerred the protection and comfort without them being able to wedge themselves under/into it, yk? (They were always swaddled and 'positioned' when tiny, so they weren't going anywhere!)

Then, I made a quilt hanger, and hung the comforter on the wall. It's nice and big - pulls the room together and it was already bought! Made a great easy decoration. (I hung a string, painted a couple of clothespins and glued some thin wooden painted butterflies to the front of the clothespins....worked great (cost less than $5 all day)! Still hanging and she's 3.5)


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

We used nothing but a plain ole sheet. Crib sets are a HUGE waste of money. We bought ours at a garage sale so we weren't out much.


----------



## astrophe27 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just used 3-4 crib sheets and a "Crib Shield" rather than bumpers. We dressed her warmly and skipped any blanket things.

We coslept, and since was only in the crib for solo napping that was more than enough.

A.


----------



## lemurik (Jul 26, 2007)

Got ours as a gift and used everything, though not as intended. The sheet was way too tight after just a couple of washings so it and the skirt became extra pillow cases when DS was old enough to sleep with a pillow. The quilt went into the stroller for winter. The bumper we used with DS, and actually bought a second one because he was always hitting his head on the crib. Barely used with DD, though.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deymm* 
My biggest beef about crib sets is that they are a TOTAL RIP OFF!!! So expensive for just a few items!

seriously! I won't even spend that much on bedding for MY bed let alone a baby who's just going to poop and puke on it







:

we cosleep but now that ds2 is older, he does use his crib for safety reasons (he has epilepsy) and I've just got a bunch of jersey knit sheets. I LOVE those things. they're soft AND they stay on the crib! ds1 never used the crib. I don't know if this babe will or not. if he does, we'll need to get another one!


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

For my first I got it all because I wanted the "perfect" nursery, and all the cute stuff that goes along with that...too bad my daughter never slept in the crib more than a handful of times, lol. Now its sitting in my attic.

For DS we got an organic mattress and an organic crib sheet.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

We found ours at a 2nd hand store so it was under $10 for the set and I really like it.
I used the bumpers for quite some time with DS1 and now that DS2 is sleeping part-time in the crib (yay!) I think I'll put them back on.
He's accustomed to flopping around in his mesh-sided playpen (his other part-time bed in our room) so bonking against the hard rails of the crib isn't going over so well or helping him get to sleep any easier.
The bedskirt is nice to hide the items I store under the crib too.
Oh and I use the comforter, but I'm one of those crazy parents who also gives my kids pillows from a young age too - it aids with reflux and congestion issues.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I made the bedding for my son. Made the dust ruffle, diaper stacker, and a quilt. Did not make bumpers for 3 reasons -

1. Safety issues?? Not entirely sure I buy them *but* you get the "I'm a better parent than you" bragging rights if you don't use them, right?
2. Makes it a pain in the ass to change the sheets
3. After pinning and stitching all the batting for the quilt I never wanted anything to do with batting ever again (probably the biggest reason...)

The quilt we did use when he was a toddler, too big for the blankets I'd knit him but still sleeping in his toddler bed so too small for something huge (although we did end up stuffing a full size comforter in there once he was 3 or so and too big for the baby quilt, because we didn't want to buy a big boy bed until we moved, which was down the road...) The diaper stacker was kind of silly as it required me to fold my cloth diapers after washing them in order to use it... so it made more work... but I made it and dammit I was going to use it... and it was cute so... The dust ruffle hid the play pen we stored under the bed and looked cute, it was something I could take or leave I guess.... I bought some fitted sheets and that was that.

For my girls... they're using 2 old green sheets that were they're brother's... 2 new lady bug sheets I got for them... that's it. No dust ruffles... no quilts... I knitted some new, thicker, bigger blankets for them so those will last a little longer... no diaper stacker... cloth dipes went in a drawer, just flat... disposables in a basket under the diaper table...

The crib set will make for a cute nursery which is fine if you're into that but I prefer things simple ... I think they are primarily a way to get giddy parents to part with their cash.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I just took my bumper off.

DD does sleep in her crib most of the time... funny, I was always told that the bumpers are OK when they are tiny and can't roll well and then you need to take them off in the SIDS high risk period (2-6 months)??

Anyway bumpers do make sheet changing really difficult, and unless I added ties to the bottom of mine, and longer ties to the center b/c the center slats on our crib are really wide, I couldn't tie the thing on tightly enough to be comfortable with it. I ended up buying the padded mesh bumper from Breathable Baby because her crib looked like a little prison with no bumper at all!

I think as long as parents buy crib set with bumpers, or bumpers separately, they will be sold.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

DD sleeps in her crib or w/ us. Until last week (at which time we moved into a larger home), DD's crib was right beside our bed. Now, she has her own bedroom.

We purchased an inexpensive crib set from Target for about $50. I selected a very neutral set that I still think is really pretty. Plus, it can be used for either a girl or boy.

The set includes a fitted sheet, skirt, bumper, and comforter. I have never needed an additional sheet (probably because DD doesn't always sleep in her crib







), the skirt is cute looking, the bumper was tossed out, and the comforter was used as a play mat.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

I think crib sets are a HUGE waste of money. I would rank them high on the "things I wish I hadn't bought". They are so overpriced. First, I ended up co-sleeping! But, DS did nap in his crib and so he did use it, but all you need is a fitted sheet and some sort of bumper bad (even that isn't totally necessary). But i had this big bumper pad, dust ruffle, even a window valance (which has never been used) that were part of this $200 set. I got rid of all of it eventually and just got a set of organic cotton sheets and organic cotton bumper pad (so DS wouldn't bump his head as he rolled around a lot!)
http://www.turninglife.com/organic-c...525758714ff55f


----------



## Tari Mithrandir (Sep 22, 2008)

I bought one, and love it still 13 months later. The bumper came out around 7 months (she started stepping on it), but I wish I could still use it as DD scootches and ends up with her head banging repeatedly into the frame and wakes up screaming with red lines or bumps. Luckily we co-sleep, so that is only an issue on the rare occasions I need her to nap in there.
Love the skirt- crib drawer mess underneath is hidden from view!
Mobile is still up and DD still likes it, and I still use the diaper stacker and would be lost without it.
Quilt has a pocket stitched into it for a rod and is used as a wall hanging








Window valance adds a nice touch too. Plus we bought the accessories to match









Now, is a set necessary? No







I just like mine


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I regret buying mine, since nearly all the components were unsafe. The bumper did not have ties on top and bottom, and the crib sheet did not have elastic all the way around. All I used from it was the crib skirt, which does look nice. I used the quilt in the family room for my extra-drooly boy.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

We had a crib set for both children. They were your typical sheet, bumpers, dust ruffle and comforter. For DS there was also a diaper stacker. Was any of that absolutely required? Not other than the sheet of course - but then curtains and a comforter aren't "required" for my bedroom either, kwim? We used everything and loved it. I bought extra sheets with both sets (for dd they were on clearance at Walmart for something like $5). The dust ruffle added a nice touch and made the crib look nice. After DS got his leg stuck to the thigh between the slats of his crib we added the bumpers. They were too soft for him to stand on, and we had them half stuffed along the sides so he couldn't get under them. We never had a problem with them. The comforter was used as a playmat (inside and out - we have pets so it was a little cleaner than the carpet in our rental place) and to cover them in the stroller or infant carrier outside. The sheets were used long after they were out of the crib, as the kids started daycare around then and used them there. For the toddler bed however, I just made complete sheet sets (instead of shelling out $20+ each!).


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I like mine. I have the skirt, sheet, and bumpers. I bought used, and I paid about $15 for the whole set, though. I was happy to reuse it for baby#2. After almost 3 years, I'm still not tired of it.

I get stuck on a pattern, though. I still love my 13 year old couch. I bought a new one to replace it, hated it after 6 months, and made my dh help me drag the old one up from the basement so I could see the beloved pattern again. I might be a little weird.


----------



## Tari Mithrandir (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

Are these used once the child gets older?
Wanted to add for this question.
Ours will be used as DD grows. We bought the toddler set that is the same theme, so all the accessories and things can still be used happily








And we did buy extra sheets, as one is not enough, even if she doesn't really sleep in there. We get by with two









This is our set. We have everything but the little chair, which I am thinking on buying soon, if I can scrape together some money








http://www.babydreams.com/lambsivyhe...dsnursery.html


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I have two words: Marketing Scheme.


----------



## PhoenixMommaToTwo (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I have two words: Marketing Scheme.









:

And have you seen the ones with the really, really fluffy bumper pads? I thought the recommendation was that the bumpers fit snug against the bars and not be overly stuffed? Those ones just don't seem safe to me. FWIW, my mom bought us a crib set for my first and we ended up just using the sheet and the ruffle, sooo it was kinda a waste of money.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, I don't have one (do not have the money for that stuff, esp. if we buy all organic-cotton clothes etc., also do not have a standard size crib as we got our cradle on craigslist) but OP, I was wondering EXACTLY the same thing!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

People buy crib bedding sets because they sell them and because the fit the "idealized nursery" image many people have. But no, they aren't safe, and aren't sold in many other countries. They are a really bad deal. At most, you can use the sheet (and who needs one!) and the crib skirt.

We use a combination of sleeping options (co-sleeper, bed-share, crib) and just bought some sheets and I made a crib skirt.

I don't see a lot of people on these boards talk about but I've mentioned it until I am blue in the face on some other boards.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm in the "huge racket and waste of money" camp. I used a crib for my first for naps, and I read a lot about safety. At the time (6 years ago) you were supposed to remove the bumpers as soon as the baby could pull to standing, out of fear that they might use them to step up and catapult out of the crib. I thought that was a bit stupid, but I also thought the idea of needing bumpers was stupid too. And you are not supposed to use blankets til the baby is older, like you said, so why do you need a matching quilt, sheets, and bumpers? If I followed the experts' advice, I wouldn't even have the quilt in the crib with the bumper at the same time. And when I was last pregnant, I was reading that bumpers were just being discouraged overall by many safety experts. I was given some that were just bulky to store.

I think it's an industry-pushed thing that is also kind of a relic. People think it's cute. THey don't know about the cute slings you can buy instead.


----------



## Mike Lake (May 30, 2009)

Best bet I would say is to list them on your baby registry! hehe Let the in-laws take care of them!









They are not that ridiculously expensive if you buy them on line or in a lower end store. Would not suggest buying used; never know the safety standards or hygiene issues etc. There is always an aunt or neighbor or someone looking to find a gift for your little peanut!


----------

